# belpre ramp tourney



## gofish (May 2, 2005)

Anyone know about the ohio river tournament at the belpre ramp last weekend 5-21 5-22. curious about who put it on and the results. It was a large tournament with the big boys boats with B.A.S.S. and BUSCH beer sponsored boats..


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

I think it was one of the Ohio Bass Federation Regionals - for club members who advanced to the regional in their area.

My friend fished it and said it was tough - he was in the top 15 with 3 lbs, and said first place wasn't that much but the guy did have a 5 pounder.

You can usually count on the Ohio being pretty tough.


----------

